# Commands/Menüeinträge/Toolbars



## SegFault (28. Dez 2009)

Ich möchte diverse Menüeinträge nur dann anzeigen wenn bestimmte Rechte vorhanden sind oder nicht. Ich dachte ich hätte da mal irgendwo ein Tutorial gesehen wo das dargestellt wurde (es wurden irgendwo Strings übergeben welche die möglichen Rechte darstellten und in den Commands wurde auf einen einzelnen Eintrag auf solch ein Recht geprüft) Leider finde ich das Tutorial nicht mehr. 

Mal zum eigentlichen Problem: Gewisse Aktionen sind an gewisse Rechte gebunden.
Z.B. gibts Nutzer anlegen, Nutzer Editieren als Recht. Der Button Nutzer Anlegen soll nur dann sichtbar sein wenn das recht da ist. Das gleiche mit nutzer editieren. Zusätzlich muss bei Nutzer Editieren noch geprüft werden ob eine View dargestellt wird bei der ein Nutzer ausgewählt wird. Hat der Nutzer beide Rechte nicht soll der Menüeintrag "Nutzerverwaltung" unter dem die beiden einträge verfügbar sind, gar nicht angezeigt werden. Das gleiche gilt für entsprechende Coolbars. (Dort könnte ich das wohl über eine Perspektive Regeln, Der Nutzer coolbar wird nur mit der "Nutzererstellung" Perspektive geladen, aber hier möchte ich auch wieder prüfen ob diese Perspektive für den Nutzer überhaupt verfügbar sein soll). Ich möchte einfach verhindern das Irgendwelche Nutzer, die ein bestimmtes REcht nicht haben, erkennen das es dieses Recht überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Dez 2009)

Schau dir mal activities und capabilities an.


----------



## SegFault (29. Dez 2009)

das mit den activities schaut sehr gut aus. Aber ich finde nirgendswo infos zu den Capabilities, kannst mir da ggf jemand brauchbare links geben?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Dez 2009)

Der erste Satz erklärt es 
Galileo Capabilities - Eclipsepedia


----------

